# Bizarre Habits



## Andy0921

It's certainly evident that Koz, USMCTrooper,Johnny, NE, and I are the official MC germaphobes, and we each encompass a multitude of bizarre habits (washing hands with bleach, purelling trash cans, etc). 

What are some of YOUR odd habits?

This should make for an extremely interesting thread...


----------



## 7costanza

Watchng tv for hrs with the mute on.reading the captions..I feel like im doing something educational because im reading...


----------



## Guest

I like to rip a hole in the TP and stick my middle finger through before I wipe......


----------



## Hb13

I cannot leave pictures in peoples houses alone, if they are crooked I have to fix them. This is just pictures though anything else it doesn't bother me as much. I was house sitting for my sister once and ended up re-hanging half of her pictures. 
This is the same reason why I won't hang pictures in my apartment.


----------



## Guest

HB I do the same thing hahahahahahaha


----------



## Hb13

Lol atleast i'm not the only one. I messed with one in my exgirlfriends place once so much it eventually fell out of the wall.


----------



## screamineagle

before I go to bed, I check the front door t make sure its locked, then the slider, then, as I walk past the front door, I gotta recheck to make sure its locked. then, just to make sure, I recheck the slider.........


----------



## Goose

Andy0921 said:


> It's certainly evident that Koz, USMCTrooper,Johnny, NE, and I are the official MC germaphobes, and we each encompass a multitude of bizarre habits (washing hands with bleach, purelling trash cans, etc).


How the hell do you Purell a trash can? Do we need to all chip in to buy you some Lysol? ;-)


----------



## Michele

screamineagle said:


> before I go to bed, I check the front door t make sure its locked, then the slider, then, as I walk past the front door, I gotta recheck to make sure its locked. then, just to make sure, I recheck the slider.........


Then he checks the bars on the cellar windows....for all the cellar dwellars....


----------



## Guest

I post on internet forums.


----------



## Hb13

5-0 said:


> I post on internet forums.


:L:


----------



## Nuke_TRT

I try talking with my wife.


----------



## 7costanza

> I try talking with my wife
> 
> 
> 
> What....your a freak....thats weird..
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Nuke_TRT said:


> I try talking with my wife.


Eh, don't bother. I tried last week at the bar and didn't get too far. She couldn't stop talking to her friends about your postal carrier !!!! hahahahahhaha


----------



## HELPMe

I dont use toilet paper. I give my gf a dirty sanchez. I walk around my car 3 times and bark like a dog before i get in it. I clap 30 times every time I drop something.


----------



## 7costanza

OOOOOO DAMN........


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Sniper said:


> I like to rip a hole in the TP and stick my middle finger through before I wipe......


Do you save the torn part to fold and clean under your finger nail too?


----------



## Mass

HELPMe said:


> I dont use toilet paper. I give my gf a dirty sanchez. I walk around my car 3 times and bark like a dog before i get in it. I clap 30 times every time I drop something.


LMAO hahahaha

I have to count change a few times before a pay for something. I don't know why, but I will count it a few times before I pay.


----------



## k12kop

Just for fun, If I go to the mall with Momma & the girls I'll stand in Spencer's and stare down the hippies.


----------



## Guest

Not exactly earth-shatteringly bizarre, but I crack my knuckles a lot.

Oh, and I have to program in order the pre-sets on the cruiser AM/FM as soon as I get in;

FM: 92.9, 96.9, 103.3, 107.3

AM: 680, 850, 1030


----------



## CJIS

I answer "Ask a Cop" Threads


----------



## KozmoKramer

~In public restrooms, if I have to go, you know.. I make a toilet paper seat-cover so high, I sit about 4" taller on the seat...
(After I've washed and dried it with paper towels and H2O.)
~I always back into parking spaces. (Just in case I need to make a fast getaway..)
~I check on the kids 5 or 6 times during the night.

Just your basic, run-of-the-mill, compulsive, neurotic nut job....



screamineagle said:


> before I go to bed, I check the front door t make sure its locked, then the slider, then, as I walk past the front door, I gotta recheck to make sure its locked. then, just to make sure, I recheck the slider..


:dito: 
Then I'll be laying in bed thinking "did I close the garage door?"...
And just as I throw the covers off to go check, my wife will turn and say; _YES, you did....._



Delta784 said:


> Oh, and I have to program in order the pre-sets on the cruiser AM/FM as soon as I get in; FM: 92.9, 96.9, 103.3, 107.3 AM: 680, 850, 1030


Hey listen flatfoot, your not getting paid to listen to the radio for 8 hours... That's it, I'm writing the Ledger...


----------



## 7MPOC

I have to make sure all of the bills in my wallet are facing up and pointing the same way, if there are any with folds in them it is imperative that I fix them before putting them in accordingly.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

7MPOC said:


> I have to make sure all of the bills in my wallet are facing up and pointing the same way, if there are any with folds in them it is imperative that I fix them before putting them in accordingly.


obviously your not married


----------



## midwatch

I murder homeless people and store them in my freezer. Anyone want to come over for a barbecue this weekend?


----------



## 7MPOC

justanotherparatrooper said:


> obviously your not married


No, but there could be a few George Washingtons facing the same direction couldnt there be? Im a cop what do you think I have a bunch of fives or something?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

7MPOC said:


> No, but there could be a few George Washingtons facing the same direction couldnt there be? Im a cop what do you think I have a bunch of fives or something?


That you have ANY cash shows your not married...a little maybe if you have a gf


----------



## 7MPOC

justanotherparatrooper said:


> That you have ANY cash shows your not married...a little maybe if you have a gf


ha ha, you are correct commissioner, you are correct


----------



## Big.G

I listen to the same song over and over again for hours on end... I'm trying to break that habit.


----------



## Guest

resqjyw0 said:


> I listen to the same song over and over again for hours on end... I'm trying to break that habit.


I used to do that.......when I was 12 or so.


----------



## Mitpo62

Whenever assigned to patrol the projects (er, homes for the disadvantaged), I don my cape and tights. Seems to work.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Mitpo62 said:


> Whenever assigned to patrol the projects (er, homes for the disadvantaged), I don my cape and tights. Seems to work.


Yeah right...any excuse to wear your pantyhose and nighty in public


----------



## Johnny Law

In addition to using vast quantities of Purell and Clorox wipes and handwashing until my hands crack in the winter, I also place a protective barrier of TP around the rim of the bowl in a public restroom. Even if the need is urgent and I'm bent over in pain like I'm giving birth to a big steamer in my pants, I HAVE to have that barrier there.

I take my boots off at the front door and store them there after work, if I come home for lunch, my wife bought me these huge gardener's slippers. They go right over my boots so I can walk around the house without the boots actually touching my floor. I also don't sit on the kitchen chair in uniform either, I stand there reading the paper and eat lunch.

At home, I make sure the lid to the toilet is closed before flushing because I saw something on TV where all these fecal germs were sprayed into the air and got on toothbrushes across the room.

Yeah, I hate germs that much.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Carlin on germs


----------



## USMCTrooper

I also crack my knuckles.
I also preset in numerical order my radio.
I also check & recheck my locks each night and day.
I also fix crooked pictures.
I also line up my cash by denomination and direction.

What else I do:

I organize groceries in the cart by class (including lining up food in rows 2 x 2 {cans of green beans side by side, then carrots, then soup types, etc} making sure non food doesn't touch a food item). Then they must be placed on the conveyor belt the same way so they are rung up in order.

My refrigerator is organized in fairly the same way.

My pantry is also organized the same way with food grouped together by shelf, catergory with all cans facing forward.

I make sure the tops of doors, door frames, baseboards, etc. are dusted.

I vacuum the carpets so the lines it makes are evenly spaced and symetrical.

I vacuum my concrete basement floor.

I do laundry by color and fabric type.

I mow my lawn in 3 various linear patterns (one week horizontal, one week vertical, one week angular)

I refill my Coke machine with an even number of bottles by row with the bottle caps all facing the same way.

I erase my caller ID and messages because I can't stand the "clutter".

If I am somewhere like a store, library, airport, etc and I see brochures, magazines, fliers, cards, etc I arrange them so they are stacked smartly and all going the same way with no edges protruding.

I get "edgy" if I cant stop the gas pump at a zero ($25.00; $30.50, etc)


Yes, I need help........


----------



## 7costanza

Geeeeees USMCTrooper...you dont have to go to therapy for a while..


----------



## Big.G

Delta784 said:


> I used to do that.......when I was 12 or so.


Believe it or not, there are times when I look back on my life and wish I was 5 again. Things were so much simpler and no responsibilities. Life was perfect...


----------



## 7costanza

Sometimes around three am when its around 110 degrees in the rca ( radiologically controlled area ) I like to go swimming in the spent fuel pool....


----------



## lpwpd722

I hate clutter on my kitchen counters. I store all my appliances else where and take them out as needed. I drives me nuts to have anything on them. Another thing that drives me nuts is people who talk like babies to their animals, but I find myself doing the same thing.


----------



## ArchAngel2

I set the presets on my radio in numerical order highest to lowest (107.9, 107.3, 104.1, etc)

When grocery shopping I never buy the first item on the shelf, I reach back to the second or third box, or can and take that one.

NEVER NEVER take the top newspaper out of the paper machine


----------



## NewEngland2007

lpwpd722 said:


> Another thing that drives me nuts is people who talk like babies to their animals, but I find myself doing the same thing.


I was just going to confess the fact that I baby talk to every dog, cat, gerbil, parrot or whatever kind of animal I come into contact with. Who's a fuzza? Awwww!

Don't even so much as sniffle near me or I go into paranoia mode and take an extra packet of Emergen-C, along with all the previously mentioned ways of preventing cooties.

And bills should always face the same direction.


----------



## Guest

resqjyw0 said:


> Believe it or not, there are times when I look back on my life and wish I was 5 again. Things were so much simpler and no responsibilities. Life was perfect...


That's one of the many reasons it's awesome to have children; I get to re-live my childhood vicariously through them.


----------



## kttref

Wow....you guys are all messed up....

I on the other hand...am perfect and have no bizarre habits


----------



## 7costanza

When going to the bathroom I always take my shirt off...its hereditary..


----------



## Andy0921

I think Trooper and I are virtual carbon copies of each other.


----------



## USMCTrooper

7costanza said:


> When going to the bathroom I always take my shirt off...its hereditary..


I hafta put on my coat....especially during snowy months.





Andy0921 said:


> I think Trooper and I are virtual carbon copies of each other.


----------



## Oscar8

-I always take the second paper from the machine.
-When using the public restroom, after washing my hands I will use the paper towel that I dried my hands with to shut off the water and open the door so I do not have to touch anything with my nice clean hands.
-When getting out of the shower I have to dry myself off completely.


----------



## USMCTrooper

Oscar8 said:


> -I always take the second paper from the machine.
> -When using the public restroom, after washing my hands I will use the paper towel that I dried my hands with to shut off the water and open the door so I do not have to touch anything with my nice clean hands.
> -When getting out of the shower I have to dry myself off completely.


sounds like an amateur eh Andy??


----------



## KozmoKramer

USMCTrooper, Andy, and Johnny; my kinda compulsives! 
We could start a new religion, this should be our deity..


----------



## USMCTrooper




----------



## Guest

In the words of Clark Griswold, I think you're all fucked in the head.


----------



## HiredGoon

-double & triple-check the alarm clock before going to bed, even if I didn't change the alarm time from the day before...usually flipping back and forth from AM-PM setting, just to make sure the little LCD dot is in the right spot. I blame working split shifts for this acquired neurotic tendency.

-Take a leak in a modified parade-rest stance. Always have. Not sure why.


----------



## Boats

When working a detail, all of the cones in view have to be evenly spaced. Especially if it is a taper.

Boats


----------



## KozmoKramer

LOL Delta...


----------



## Johnny Law

Damn, USMCTrooper, can you come over to my house and square it away, come grocery shopping with me and mow my lawn?

I'm not to that point, but one of my buddies has the tools in his shed in descending order of height, purpose (lawn, garden, or other), stored neatly on the walls or his workbench, and every tool and surface is spotless.


----------



## lpwpd722

7costanza said:


> When going to the bathroom I always take my shirt off...its hereditary..


I was listening to 107.3 one day and Spaz does the same thing. I thought it was pretty funny. So is there a reason for it? Just wondering. And, is it for both #1 and #2. Don't get me wrong I don't think theres anything wrong with itinch:


----------



## Guest

This is going way past Felix Unger and Monk, into Bob Wiley territory;


----------



## KozmoKramer

Bob Wiley is my hero.

"Take a vacation.. From my problems...."
"I get dizzy spells, nausea, hot sweats, cold sweats, fever blisters, difficulty breathing, involuntary trembling, numb lips, fingernail sensitivity..."


----------



## Guest

KozmoKramer said:


> Bob Wiley is my hero.
> 
> "Take a vacation.. From my problems...."
> "I get dizzy spells, nausea, hot sweats, cold sweats, fever blisters, difficulty breathing, involuntary trembling, numb lips, fingernail sensitivity..."


Is this some radical new death therapy doc?


----------



## KozmoKramer

_Later testicle head bosom beaver...._


----------



## 7costanza

> I was listening to 107.3 one day and Spaz does the same thing. I thought it was pretty funny. So is there a reason for it? Just wondering. And, is it for both #1 and #2. Don't get me wrong I don't think theres anything wrong with itinch:
> 
> 
> 
> I was only kidding...thats what George Costanza used to do, remember when he comes out of the bathroom with his shirt off at the party...
Click to expand...


----------



## KozmoKramer

:sb:
OK, time to vent. I'm pretty irritated right now.
I thought about putting this up in a new thread, but it sort of fits the general theme of this one.

Does anyone else get grossed out when you get your coffee from the drive-through and you can smell the cologne, perfume, moisturizer, hand cream, etc, etc, (on the cup cover) from the dingbat that just handed the cup to you?

Listen Guido, save the Aramis for your next skank adventure at Revere Beach.
That goes for you too Juanita. Could you save applying the primrose and kale scented hand-cream until AFTER your shift?

I'm sitting in the car, tying to enjoy Finneran's Forum, and the heat of the coffee causes the scent to intensify and I wind up just tossing the friggin thing in the nearest receptacle.

Not too mention dopes, you should; HOLD THE CUP BY THE BASE - NOT BY THE PART THAT GOES IN OUR MOUTHS!!
Your handling money and our food products, use your head for God's sake.

Common sense is becoming more and more uncommon...


----------



## RodneyFarva

KozmoKramer said:


> Bob Wiley is my hero.
> 
> "Take a vacation.. From my problems...."
> "I get dizzy spells, nausea, hot sweats, cold sweats, fever blisters, difficulty breathing, involuntary trembling, numb lips, fingernail sensitivity..."


lol baby steps.. baby steps..


----------



## Kilvinsky

I hear an airplane, I gotta look up. I have no idea why. Otherwise, other than being a slight neat freak (I stress, slight) I'm perfect.

I like the smell of fresh donuts on my coffee lid, smells like victory.


----------



## USMCTrooper

I don't drink coffee or tea. It stains my teeth. If my teeth are stained or I have something caught in between them or they dont feel polished squeaky clean....I get uncomfortable.


----------



## kttref

KozmoKramer said:


> :sb:
> OK, time to vent. I'm pretty irritated right now.
> I thought about putting this up in a new thread, but it sort of fits the general theme of this one.
> 
> Does anyone else get grossed out when you get your coffee from the drive-through and you can smell the cologne, perfume, moisturizer, hand cream, etc, etc, (on the cup cover) from the dingbat that just handed the cup to you?
> 
> Listen Guido, save the Aramis for your next skank adventure at Revere Beach.
> That goes for you too Juanita. Could you save applying the primrose and kale scented hand-cream until AFTER your shift?


Does it count that I have a co-worker (the one that I now work with EVERY DAY) who is the same way with his cologne?? It gives me heartburn so bad...It makes me seriously want to throw him under a shower....and he's like 59!! You're an old man CUT THE SHIT!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I went into a Burger King one day to get a shake, the retard had his nasty fingers in the cup when he filled it! He takes his fingers out and licks them clean then puts a lid on it and proceeds to hand it to me. I told him "I dont think so speed bump" and was asked to leave by his "care giver".


----------



## Johnny Law

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I went into a Burger King one day to get a shake, the retard had his nasty fingers in the cup when he filled it! He takes his fingers out and licks them clean then puts a lid on it and proceeds to hand it to me. I told him "I dont think so speed bump" and was asked to leave by his "care giver".


JAP, when he handed it to you, did he say "DING, fries are done!"?


----------



## Kilvinsky

Imagine if he overfilled the cup and sipped some do lower the level.inch:
===================================================================

I recalled that when using a bathroom, not at my house, especially at work, I often have to re-enter to double check I flushed.

I've gotten in the habit of NEVER saying the word Quiet at work and have gotten so bad about it that I even avoid saying it when I'm not at work. It's a cursed word I tellz ya, CURSED! Say it and your night is RUINED!

Oh, I avoid the number 13. If I'm at work and I've 13 miles on the car by the end of the shift (often a lot more, but there are some nights....) I will not go in right on time so I can get it up to 14. I'll also squeeze more gas into the tank to get it past 13 gallons or dollars if the pump stops on it. So far, I haven't spilled more than 4 or 5 cents worth on the ground. Wouldn't it be just my luck to spill a few cents worth on the ground, get it to $14 and then have some lug throw a cigarette down killing me instantly? 13 would suddenly appear more lucky! But it wouldn't do me a damn bit of good.


----------



## Barbrady

KozmoKramer said:


> Bob Wiley is my hero.
> 
> "Take a vacation.. From my problems...."
> "I get dizzy spells, nausea, hot sweats, cold sweats, fever blisters, difficulty breathing, involuntary trembling, numb lips, fingernail sensitivity..."


Nice,


----------



## USMCTrooper

I think there should be a health code prohibiting any restroom from having a pull handle to exit the restroom when there is no paper towel dispenser. It sickens me when you push to enter the restroom, wash your hands, and there is only some "eco friendly" air drier mounted to the wall. How the hell am I supposed to get outta there?? I have to pull the door handle (or worse TURN the damn thing) to get out!?!?!?


I have been known to wait until someone else comes in; use my elbows; feet or if in winter, a jacket sleeve....

Its a germ factory I tell you........bad enough some people dont wash but then to wash and have to touch a filthy, stinking, infested door handle !?!?!


And while I'm at it, do you think they could make disposable menus? Those things are just killing fields of germs!!!


----------



## Andy0921

USMCTrooper said:


> I think there should be a health code prohibiting any restroom from having a pull handle to exit the restroom when there is no paper towel dispenser. It sickens me when you push to enter the restroom, wash your hands, and there is only some "eco friendly" air drier mounted to the wall. How the hell am I supposed to get outta there?? I have to pull the door handle (or worse TURN the damn thing) to get out!?!?!?
> 
> I have been known to wait until someone else comes in; use my elbows; feet or if in winter, a jacket sleeve....
> 
> Its a germ factory I tell you........bad enough some people dont wash but then to wash and have to touch a filthy, stinking, infested door handle !?!?!
> 
> And while I'm at it, do you think they could make disposable menus? Those things are just killing fields of germs!!!


You took the words directly out of my mouth, trooper!


----------



## Barbrady

George Carlin talked about this..


----------



## Kilvinsky

Andy0921 said:


> You took the words directly out of my mouth, trooper!


Eeeeeeeeeeyooooooooooooo. Isn't there some sort of health code that covers that sort of thing? I hope he wiped 'em off first.


----------



## rg1283

kojack1 said:


> I set the presets on my radio in numerical order highest to lowest (107.9, 107.3, 104.1, etc)
> 
> When grocery shopping I never buy the first item on the shelf, I reach back to the second or third box, or can and take that one.
> 
> NEVER NEVER take the top newspaper out of the paper machine


I do the same thing I did 10 years working in retail, stupid pushing things forward. It drives me nuts to go into any grocery store. I have to shake a bottle of pills before I count them. Don't know why.


----------



## 7costanza

I came up with another...because I just did it...I like to go to my local bars...sit at the bar..wait for some Liberal Obama loving moonbat to come in ( which usually is 2 mins ) wait for them to start talking shit about this Country and then rip them a new asshole ,debating them on every subject, making them look stupid..then I order some food to go and leave....


----------



## KozmoKramer

I found another little quirk of mine I forgot I had.
When I take mail to the postal mail box, I have to have all my letters in order from longest to shortest and all facing forward. Weird........

LOL 7...


----------



## 7costanza

Wait a sec..you mean in physical length Koz...or length like how many words...


----------



## KozmoKramer

No, no, no... Envelope length, then by width. All facing forward and right side up.


----------



## 7costanza

Ok Koz...I would venture to say in this day of the internet....just the fact that you send letters could be in the category of Bizarre Habits..


----------



## Andy0921

I've been known to put my cash in a sock and throw it in the washer and dryer machine...


----------



## KozmoKramer

I admit it 7, I still like to write a letter once in a while. Especially when I'm corresponding to family or politicians. E-mail just doesn't have the same impact.


----------



## Johnny Law

USMCMP5811 said:


> I like to take certain verbal suggestions, put them in my pipe and smoke em like it was suggested. :mrgreen:


:L: That made my morning! Thanks USMCMP5811!


----------



## badgebunny

I am shocked that there are sooo many of you that do some of the bizarre things that I do...and yes there are alot of them...LMAO...

I also have this obsession with counting...not sure what the hell this all means though....:ermm:


----------



## KozmoKramer

USMCMP5811 said:


> I like to take certain verbal suggestions, put them in my pipe and smoke em like it was suggested. :mrgreen:


LOL DD

I've often wondered if I really should "go do that" in my hat...


----------



## Kilvinsky

Have any of you ever, for no apparent reason, imitated the silly walks from Monty Python while at work?


----------



## RodneyFarva

No, but i break into the Lumberjack song sometimes.


----------



## Mass

USMCTrooper said:


> I think there should be a health code prohibiting any restroom from having a pull handle to exit the restroom when there is no paper towel dispenser. It sickens me when you push to enter the restroom, wash your hands, and there is only some "eco friendly" air drier mounted to the wall. How the hell am I supposed to get outta there?? I have to pull the door handle (or worse TURN the damn thing) to get out!?!?!?
> 
> I have been known to wait until someone else comes in; use my elbows; feet or if in winter, a jacket sleeve....
> 
> Its a germ factory I tell you........bad enough some people dont wash but then to wash and have to touch a filthy, stinking, infested door handle !?!?!
> 
> And while I'm at it, do you think they could make disposable menus? Those things are just killing fields of germs!!!


I feel the same way. I try to use paper towels to turn on the water and open the door, but if I can't, then its the elbows, sleeve's ect.


----------



## Becks27

Delta784 said:


> Not exactly earth-shatteringly bizarre, but I crack my knuckles a lot.
> 
> Oh, and I have to program in order the pre-sets on the cruiser AM/FM as soon as I get in;
> 
> FM: 92.9, 96.9, 103.3, 107.3
> 
> AM: 680, 850, 1030


I do the same thing. My stations are (in order)
FM: 104.1, 107.3, 92.9, 100.7
AM: just 1030


----------



## Guest

Becks27 said:


> FM: 104.1, 107.3, 92.9, 100.7


That is NOT in order!!! :crazy:


----------



## USMCTrooper

Koz,

Not only do I send out mail in proper order, when I get the mail, I automatically put it in order by shape/size while walking back to the house.

I also group my computer desktop icons into rows, evenly spaced and aligned. They are also grouped by usage. 

I brush my teeth 3 times day.

I get agitated if I eat something that gets stuck in my teeth and I can't find dental floss within seconds. 

I must sniff the end of a freshly sharpened pencil.

I know, remember and quote lines from movies, tv shows and cartoons. 

I use them in daily conversation.

I have watched some movies 20, 30 50 or more times in my life.

I know alot of absolutely useless stuff (would you knowingly watch the "history of lead"??)

I dislike having my picture taken.

I sometimes listen to the same song over and over and over and over again. (My record is 6+ hours for one song)


----------



## lpwpd722

I always carry a drink around with me every were I go. Either Gatorade for Vitamin water. I must have died of thirst in a past life.


----------



## screamineagle

I once sang " the song that never ends" for an entire shift.


----------



## Mattyc

It really pisses me of that there isn't a word that rhymes with "orange". Everytime I hear the word either in conversation or at the supermarket, I find myself trying to think of a word even though I know there is not one. I have also thought of coming up with a new word that rhymes with orange, give it a definition and submitting it to Merriam-Webster's, just so I can end this whole thing.


The volume numbers on the radio in the car need to be an even number.

I wont park the car with the odometer reading 13 or 666 I will all of a sudden need somthing at the store down the road if this occurs.

When leaving my car I always hit the lock button on the remote twice so I can get the horn to beep telling me and others that my car is definately locked, even though all you have to do is hit it once and the doors lock, I just need the horn toot to satisfy me I guess.

If and only if it is an absolute emergency, I will use a public restroom once I am in there I go through a cleaning process OSHA could not even touch.

I also share the same problem as KOZ if my cup smells like cucumber melon or the Este Lauder kiosk at Macys its going back through the window, Juanita and Shaniqua should be wearing gloves according to law anyways so I do not know how they get away with it. They touch money, smoke cigarettes, go to the bathroom why the hell dont they wear gloves?


----------



## Becks27

Delta784 said:


> That is NOT in order!!! :crazy:


that's MY order, you freak!


----------



## USMC1978

Becks27 said:


> that's MY order, you freak!


She counts in her own special little way.


----------



## 1234hey

- I set my browser's cache to be cleared whenever I close it.
- I stack the weights so that the numbers are always facing in.
- After I wax my truck, I'll hose my baby down with water and then
chamois again. 
- I wear my gym socks inside out.
- I spray axe on my unit and make sure my eyebrows are flowing in
one direction before I go out on a date.
- I draw a plumb line when throwing up wall board so that my screws are 
in straight line.
- I smell those puffy pills that we all cough up from time to time.
- I stand up to wipe my butt.
- And most of the ocd's that have already been discussed, I've done.


----------



## KozmoKramer

I wonder if we're related buddy! 


USMCTrooper said:


> Koz,
> 
> Not only do I send out mail in proper order, when I get the mail, I automatically put it in order by shape/size while walking back to the house.
> 
> I also group my computer desktop icons into rows, evenly spaced and aligned. They are also grouped by usage.
> *No Desktop Icons other than IE, My Comp, & Network. Everything else is filed in the directory structure off a secondary drive; D:\data\* and Programs belong off the Start menu.
> The C:\ drive is for the operating system only.*
> 
> I brush my teeth 3 times day.
> :dito: *(At least)*
> 
> I get agitated if I eat something that gets stuck in my teeth and I can't find dental floss within seconds.
> :dito:
> 
> I must sniff the end of a freshly sharpened pencil.
> *add new books & ground coffee to my list.*
> 
> I know, remember and quote lines from movies, tv shows and cartoons.
> :dito:
> 
> I use them in daily conversation.
> *double* :dito:
> 
> I have watched some movies 20, 30 50 or more times in my life.
> :dito: *Especially anything from Mel Brooks, Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd, and Chevy "The Red" Chase.*
> 
> I know alot of absolutely useless stuff (would you knowingly watch the "history of lead"??)
> :dito:


----------



## 7costanza

Did you say you sprayed axe on your unit!!!! How does that feel..


----------



## 1234hey

yup. click


----------



## Becks27

i'm sorry... you STAND to wipe your butt?

when you stand up, aren't you kinda making it more difficult to get a clean wipe?

god, this is gross.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Becks27 said:


> ...god, this is gross.


You aint kidding Becks.. I'm still trying to figure WTF *1234* meant by:


> I smell those puffy pills that we all cough up from time to time.


I have a feeling I better be near a bucket when I find out.


----------



## Becks27

KozmoKramer said:


> You aint kidding Becks.. I'm still trying to figure WTF *1234* meant by:
> I have a feeling I better be near a bucket when I find out.


I can't figure that one out either. I'm a little freaked out by his habits. We should chip in for counseling.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Why am I thinking you two wouldnt go into his residence without a hazmat suit and a scotts pack


----------



## KozmoKramer

:L: JAP

Oh right Becks, like I'm one to talk...
I could spend 2 years on the "couch" and still only be halfway through volume I of the Encyclopedia of Compulsive Tendency & Neurotic Behavior.


----------



## HousingCop

*And I thought wiping the top of my Coors Light bottle was a bit overboard until I saw some of the neurotic things you guys do in this thread. I am immune from most germs because of the enviornment I work amongst. I've built up a tolerance & immunity to germs that would kill mere mortals. I belive in the phrase "What doesn't kill me, only makes me stronger." *

*I feel so much better about myself now that I see what social misfits you all must be! Thank you all. *


----------



## Mass

1234hey said:


> - I set my browser's cache to be cleared whenever I close it.
> - I stack the weights so that the numbers are always facing in.
> - After I wax my truck, I'll hose my baby down with water and then
> chamois again.
> - I wear my gym socks inside out.
> - I spray axe on my unit and make sure my eyebrows are flowing in
> one direction before I go out on a date.
> - I draw a plumb line when throwing up wall board so that my screws are
> in straight line.
> - I smell those puffy pills that we all cough up from time to time.
> - I stand up to wipe my butt.
> - And most of the ocd's that have already been discussed, I've done.


What the hell is puffy pills? I think he needs some real help!


----------



## 1234hey

_What the hell is puffy pills? I think he needs some real help!_

tonsil stones.


----------



## Andy0921

> - I spray axe on my unit and make sure my eyebrows are flowing in
> one direction before I go out on a date.


Axe Body Spray is fucking nauseating, but I do tweeze my eyebrows.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Andy0921 said:


> Axe Body Spray is fucking nauseating, but I do tweeze my eyebrows.


 ....then you shave your legs!


----------



## KozmoKramer

Tonsil Stones???
1234 are you effing with us?
WTF is a "tonsil stone"???


----------



## Andy0921

justanotherparatrooper said:


> ....then you shave your legs!


You never gave me my razor back after using it to shave all the sheep balls.


----------



## HiredGoon

tonsil stones... http://www.tonsilstones.com/

prepare bucket...wonderful pics ahead.... http://images.google.com/images?hl=...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title

I've known a few other standing butt wipers...you find out these lovely things spending way too many days of your life sharing enlisted barracks.

I'm more of the crouch persuasion...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

HiredGoon said:


> tonsil stones... http://www.tonsilstones.com/
> 
> prepare bucket...wonderful pics ahead.... http://images.google.com/images?hl=...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title
> 
> I've known a few other standing butt wipers...you find out these lovely things spending way too many days of your life sharing enlisted barracks.
> 
> I'm more of the crouch persuasion...


:L::L::L:


----------



## Andy0921

^^
Reminds me of pecan pie filling.


----------



## KozmoKramer

You can rest assured I have never, ever expelled something like that from my body.
I mean I am still alive right? Because if I had, I would have jumped out a window.


----------



## 1234hey

alright, the joke is over and my job is done.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Not too mention I can never, ever eat another piece of pecan pie.
Thanks a lot Andy. And with Thanksgiving right around the corner....


----------



## Dazy5

HOLY..... God, I'm glad I got my tonsils out as a kid!


----------



## Johnny Law

Does that mean that glob of shit is the puck when playing tonsil hockey with someone?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

DAmn, this thread is like Jerry Springer...makes me feel pretty damned good bout myself


----------



## Oscar8

Never mind something like that coming out of my throat but then to smell it? WTF is wrong with people? I would jump out a window as well if anything remotely close to that were to happen.


----------



## Andy0921

> makes me feel pretty damned good bout myself


That's right, JAP; keep telling yourself you're normal.


----------



## Guest

KozmoKramer said:


> You can rest assured I have never, ever expelled something like that from my body.
> I mean I am still alive right? Because if I had, I would have jumped out a window.


From what I could stand reading on that website, you don't get tonsil stones if you have no tonsils, and being from my age group I bet you don't have them either. Back in our day they got yanked at the first sign of trouble, then ice cream & jello for three days!


----------



## KozmoKramer

Well I wonder if we would have been allowed to play together Bruce.
See I do have my tonsils, and I wasn't allowed to socialize with "non-tonsil" people....


(Can't-STAND-ya will get this one...) :mrgreen:


----------



## 7costanza

Koz.....any Seinfeld reference is worth the price of admission...In an all time classic line..
Jerry " Elaine , what are YOU dong here " as he smothers george...


----------



## Kilvinsky

Still got my tonsils but have no tonsil stones.

"I gave my love a chicken that had no bone. I gave my love a tonsil, that had no stone....."

I love tender ballads, don't all of you?

I'm a hankerin' for some pecan pie right 'bout now. Hoooooooooo-doggie"


----------



## Guest

KozmoKramer said:


> Well I wonder if we would have been allowed to play together Bruce.
> See I do have my tonsils, and I wasn't allowed to socialize with "non-tonsil" people....


Well, lah-dee-dah...and I suppose you never had chicken pox either?


----------



## Dazy5

I always count the steps while I'm walking up and down them.


----------

